# Man Eating Plant



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Okay, so it's ready for the finishing touches. I used acrylic paint. Green watered down a bit. Then spotted with the green not watered down then spotted with yellow watered paint. I painted the teeth white of course and added a tongue to the big one. (just painted paper) 

To the pot I used the same technique I did w/ the green coloring except in brown. Then when that was dried I watered down some black, painted it on, then dabbed it back off with a moist paper towel.

The wooden dowel was punched through the pot so the pot itself is sitting on the block of wood. I painted the wood green and then glued some spanish moss on it. I couldn't really tell if it was spanish or not. It never said a word.

To fill the pot up I cut up part of a dark mahogany comforter to fill it to the top with "dirt". Then I glued the moss around it. For the final touch I wrapped vines around the stalk and here it is! My masterpiece!!


----------



## halloweenjunkienick (Aug 8, 2009)

pretty neat


----------



## kelsey (Jul 16, 2008)

Your plant turned out great, I've been wanting to make one of these as well, thanks for the post


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

awesome job


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

I love this -- reminds me of that old movie the "Little Shop of Horrors"


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Effie said:


> I love this -- reminds me of that old movie the "Little Shop of Horrors"



Same here! That was so good! lol


----------



## Crawling Chaos (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for posting this! I'm going to try to make one of my own this week. I have an old terra cotta pot that's sitting around being useless and needs to earn its keep around here.  And I looooved Little Shop of Horrors when I was a kid. I used to have this game where you rolled dice and put marbles into Audrey II's mouth. It would also bite you occasionally. As I recall, it kinda hurt too. Lol. Wish I still had that thing.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

you should make a rat being eaten by the plant!


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

savagehaunter said:


> you should make a rat being eaten by the plant!


I could use one of my daughter's real toads that I'm getting tired of buying crickets for.


----------



## firemanva (May 29, 2009)

now you just need to keep it static and give it a voice.... Feed Me Seymore! haha


----------



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks great!
I will post a picture of the one I made sometime this week.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice one and love the free parts! So creative.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

What a cool idea! I think I have the stuff to make one myself! Thanks!


----------



## drmort (Sep 30, 2004)

it looks healthier than the others! Great Job


----------



## sham3303 (Oct 4, 2010)

Just ran across this tutorial and I am going to attempt it for this years haunt. However, I have a question (probably a silly one) but oh well. I've used paper mache with balloons before but never a solid object. How did you get the balls out of the paper? Also, did you mache the entire thing or set it in a cup and only do what was showing. (something I do with the balloons) 

Thanks for your help and creative idea. I can't wait to make one.


----------

